# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 20.10.2019 - 27.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *10*, суммарный объем: *763* мб Извлечено файлов: *493*, суммарный объем: *1604* мб Признаны легитимными: *352* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *6*, в частности:
 c:\users\администратор\appdata\roaming\temporx\uih  ost64.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 c:\users\администратор\start menu\programs\startup\vid001.exe - Worm.NSIS.BitMin.d, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 c:\users\администратор\appdata\roaming\temporx\vid  001.exe - Worm.NSIS.BitMin.d, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\startup\vid001.exe - Worm.NSIS.BitMin.d, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 c:\users\all users\start menu\programs\startup\vid001.exe - Worm.NSIS.BitMin.d, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 c:\users\администратор\appdata\roaming\microsoft\w  indows\start menu\programs\startup\vid001.exe - Worm.NSIS.BitMin.d, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *1*, в частности:
 c:\users\администратор\appdata\roaming\temporx\uih  ost64.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen, карантин 31640B36CABF8458C4E376CBDF6E5942 Ожидают классификации: *135*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

